# User Support > Forum Software Support >  Attaching a PDF or Excel Spreadsheet?

## Bob Clark

I have produced an Excel spread sheet of string tensions vs gauges for an 18.5 inch mandola/OM in CGDA and GDAE tunings.  I have tried to upload as a PDF image but is comes up black.  Is there a way to attach or insert either a PDF or Excel?  My spread sheet would answer questions I sometimes see posted, so I would like to share it.

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

The black image is just the preview, doesn't mean the actual document is black. Has to do with how the PDF is saved. Not 100% sure and not sure it matters so much but some programs allow you to save as PDF without having the actual software so you don't get the preview. The preview is nice but doesn't alter the contents. You upload the PDF just as you would an image.

----------


## Bob Clark

Perfect. Thanks for the rapid reply.  I will load it up this evening.

----------

